# Found Nemo-



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

I got the pearl paint and clear yellow out, I love the effect you can get with pearls. pete


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man Pete your lures are SWEET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice looking bait. I also enjoy using Pearl powders when making plastics, they make all the difference!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

haz, awesome job on the paint,dont know how you have the paitence to work with such small lures

Etch


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice effect Pete....

Rod


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Pete, that is a cool affect...I don't know how you can get so much detail on such a small lure...micro painting...I tried a few small baits and had a very hard time just trying to hang onto them, let alone paint them...fine job mate!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you all for your generous comments - I find it easy to carve these, although they take some time painting and drying, but probably no where near as long as some of your larger baits. I like that you can never accurately predict what the finished color will be with pearls. We have a dam here where these colors fish really well, but another dam only 10 miles away, they are useless, wish I knew why! !. 
I have another color on the drying wheel and will post it in the next few days, does not look as 'nice' to me but maybe it will to the fish. pete


----------

